# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  In Memoriam my Beloved Fish, may the soul Rest in Peace

## mrliauw

Buat yang ingin mengabadikan  beloved fish nya, yang sudah RIP karena berbagai sebab   ::  
Silahkan posting di sini..

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> lompat dari karantina, diterkam kucing duluan   
> 
> 
> Bukan ketabrak escudo kan om?
>  
> Piss


 justru gak ketahuan karena di kolong mobil om...  ::

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KANGGA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

R.I.P. sptnya saya juga sedang berkabung tapi... :Cry:

----------


## ponijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ponijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

